# I been Cheated!



## MyLiLNissan (Nov 10, 2005)

I been trying to fix the squeaking/swirling coming from engine. I went to several mechanics to get different opinion and was told it was my idler pulley. It turns out that iisn't it. I spent $200 dollars for parts and labors. Yet, my car overheated the other day ON THE FREEWAY! It was my water pump that was leaking coolant. I'm so mad!

You guys know any good & HONEST mechanic around the Los Angeles area?! I'm in desparate need fixing my car. :idhitit:


----------



## MyLiLNissan (Nov 10, 2005)

No one has any recommendation? Any suggestion would be helpful! The "I'd hit it" icon was a error.


----------



## huskya83 (Apr 20, 2004)

honest???:idhitit: 

did you bother to ask us first?


----------



## Kennizmo (Oct 17, 2005)

I dont think your mechanics were being dishonest.

They all made a mistake, and if a couple different shops told you the same thing, then I guess your noise sounded like an idler pulley. Mistakes are made...all the time. Noises can eb a pain in the ass some time. The only thing I think they got shady on is that they should have test drove your car or verified the noise was gone and if it wasn't, they should have looked into what else it could be. 

Either they didnt do it, or they did and just didnt want to deal with it. Id take it back to the shop that did the work, and maybe ask them why its still making the noise. Unless of course they didnt diagnose it, and you just told them to repace the pulley, then your shit out of luck.


----------



## nova73guy (Mar 30, 2004)

I agree that any mechanic with an education should have known that if the repair didn't fix the complaint, there's something else wrong. And whoever charged 200 to replace an idler totally screwed you. That's one of the easiest things to replace. But get ready when you get the pump replaced. You'd better have a fat wallet for that one. Not sure about the 1.8, but the 2.0 has to be pulled to replace the pump (at least it's a lot easier that way).


----------



## MyLiLNissan (Nov 10, 2005)

Hello,

Thanks for all the replies! I been busy fixing my car. As it turns out it was my water pump that broke down and cause the overheating. The previous mechanic I took it too refuse to fix it when I brought it back to him and he "claims" that the noise is not a problem. I told him the noise it was still there and he said it was only a noise coming from the engine block?! He didn't care if my car was making any noise and didn't care to take a second look. 

I ended up taking to a friend's shop. The new mechanic said they mickey mouse the installation on the idler pully and misdiagnose my car. Thank you all for listening.

I love my new mechanic his very thorough and detailed oriented!


----------

